# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  Innovando en el proceso de distribución de arándanos

## Bruno Cillóniz

Foto: gentileza Nexus Produce
Nexus Produce Inc. es una empresa chileno americana verticalmente integrada con sede en Miami (EE.UU.). La compañía empaca, exporta e importa desde Chile y EE.UU. una amplia variedad de frutas como arándanos, frambuesas, moras, cerezas, manzanas, peras y uvas. Pero donde realmente marca la diferencia es en la industria de los arándanos frescos. 
En Portalfruticola.com conversamos con Julio Ortuzar, presidente de Nexus Produce Inc. y Roberto Bopp, gerente general de Nexus Produce Chile, para conocer más acerca el programa a granel de la empresa, los beneficios del empaque en destino, así como el esquema de cosecha directa implementado por la compañía.   *Evitar riesgos y costos innecesarios*
Desde hace varios años que Nexus Produce cuenta con un programa de arándanos a granel desde Chile a EE.UU., embalando la fruta en destino (Miami), donde el empaque se adapta a lo que está demandando el mercado, abarcando toda la parte centro y este de EE.UU. 
Llega un minuto en que el mercado está demandando 12-13 formatos distintos, entonces cuando tú tomas la decisión de embalar 25 días antes -cuando vas por barco- no siempre calza con la demanda actual, comentó Roberto Bopp. 
Ese era uno de los problemas que yo veía principalmente en EE.UU. Siempre llegábamos con un formato y los clientes estaban demandando otro distinto. Nunca podíamos hacer óptima la gestión de venta, agregó Julio Ortuzar. 
Cuando iniciamos este proyecto hace ya varios años, todo lo que estábamos haciendo lo hacíamos apuntando a agregar valor a la cadena de distribución y a disminuir el riesgo, porque el principal problema que escuchábamos era el riesgo en un producto perecible, dijo Ortuzar. 
Entonces, ¿cuál era la forma más optima de agregar valor y disminuir riesgo? En el tema del arándano en la cereza también pasa algo bien similar-  la única solución que veíamos era embalar en destino. 
Para Ortuzar, desde el punto de vista del cliente esto trajo muchos beneficios. 
Nosotros ofrecemos directamente a cadenas de supermercado en EE.UU., no tenemos ningún intermediario, entonces ellos veían que estábamos entregando un producto más fresco, que estábamos empacando y entregando al día siguiente o dos días después. 
Había un nicho de mercado que no estaba siendo explotado. Hay cadenas de supermercado como Sam´s Club y Costco que hacían empaques grandes pero habían muchas otras cadenas que estaban interesadas en desarrollar programas de embalaje especiales pero no tenían la continuidad del suministro del empaque. 
Nuestro foco es abordar esas cadenas de supermercados que necesitaban un abastecimiento continuo de cierto packing, puntualizó Ortuzar, quien detalló que Nexus EE.UU importa y distribuye berries de todas partes del mundo, como México, Argentina y Uruguay. 
En Nexus Produce no corren ningún riesgo y prácticamente embalan todo a pedido. Qué pasaría si yo embalo en origen y ese producto llega a destino y después el cliente dice: sabes hay poca demanda, no necesito fruta ahora. Me quedaría con la fruta porque no la puedo vender a cualquier lado, indicó Ortuzar. 
Desde el lado de los clientes hay un beneficio instantáneo, había una demanda por esto que estábamos haciendo, pero poco a poco fuimos optimizando el proceso y entregándole el valor al producto, añadió. 
Actualmente Nexus Produce está apuntando a un esquema de cosecha directa en Chile con productores desde Curicó (Región del Maule) a Loncoche (Región de la Araucanía), el que busca llevar los beneficios comerciales de embalar en destino al productor. 
Nosotros hoy día estamos apuntando a un esquema de cosecha directa a la caja y eso a muchos de los productores les conviene muchísimo. Es una forma eficiente y cómoda para ellos, no tienen que manejar inventarios enormes de material, les simplifica bastante la vida y aparte les da la seguridad de que si hay algún problema lo estamos eliminando en destino, sostuvo Ortuzar. 
Creo que [granel] es un factor de diferenciación y apunta a disminuir riesgo y agregar valor a la cadena de distribución. En el fondo, darle al cliente lo que quiere y cuando lo quiere, y darle también al productor facilidades en el proceso de empaque. 
La idea es que el productor se concentre en hacer un buen producto y aprovechar la economía de escala que significa embalar después eso en un solo lugar, dijo Julio.   Foto: gentileza Nexus Produce
La industria del arándano está comercialmente madura pero igual sigue evolucionado. Creemos que de aquí a futuro quien haga una operación más eficiente, integral o más barata va a hacer la diferencia. Estamos hablando de un mercado que mueve millones de kilos en fresco, indicó Roberto. 
A raíz de lo que Nexus Produce estaba haciendo con la producción de arándanos de Chile, comenzaron a obtener fruta desde Florida, Georgia, Carolina del Sur, Carolina del Norte, para seguir con la producción de mayo-agosto, para luego partir con Argentina. 
El presidente de Nexus Produce detalló que recibieron la visita de muchos argentinos quienes vieron las facilidades que da el enviar el producto a granel y embalar en destino, al solucionar problemas como el inventario de materiales.   
A partir de estas visitas se realizaron pruebas desde Argentina y ahora Nexus Produce ya cuenta con compromisos para embalar en EE.UU. fruta proveniente de ese país durante la próxima temporada.  *Otras latitudes: Europa y el mercado asiático*
Nexus Produce también aborda los mercados de Europa y Asia los cuales, en palabras de Ortuzar, también están demandando granel. 
Los principales actores [en Europa] hoy en día están importando granel y empacando en destino, indicó. 
En relación a Asia, durante una visita a Hong Kong en la última edición de la Fruit Logistica, Ortuzar pudo escuchar de primera fuente cómo es re-embalada la fruta en destino. 
Me junté con unos clientes japoneses y haciéndoles preguntas les consulté por los formatos que ellos toman. Me dijeron: 125 gramos, pero yo he visto diferentes formatos, y me contestaron: sí, lo que pasa es que tomamos esos 125 gramos y los ponemos en otro embalaje. 
Los chinos también tienen la misma necesidad. Ellos hacen y quieren hacer distintos tipos de packing. Por ejemplo, el retail de fruta online en China es súper fuerte. Fuimos a una de las plantas que hace estos pedidos de retail online de fruta y ellos tomaban, por ejemplo, cuatro kiwis, los ponían en otro empaque y eso era la unidad de venta en kiwi de ellos. 
En arándanos hacían lo mismo. Quieren generar empaques que sean más acordes a lo que le gusta a la gente local. 
Conversamos por lo menos con dos empresas en China que están muy interesadas en el tema granel.  *Desafíos de la temporada: Paro portuario y Lobesia*
La detección de Lobesia Botrana en arándanos chilenos durante actividades de vigilancia e inspección en las regiones de OHiggins y Maule generó incertidumbres dentro de la industria en la temporada que finalizó. 
No sabíamos exactamente cuáles iban a ser los resultados, nos comentó Julio, pero si sabíamos que ante alguna adversidad de condición al arribo nosotros íbamos a ser los mejor preparados porque, por último, podríamos trabajar el producto en destino, dijo. 
Creo que al estar posicionados de esa forma y manejar nosotros tanto la exportación como la importación y el empaque, nos permitió optimizar mucho el proceso, puntualizó. 
Con el tema de la fumigación, a nosotros en particular tampoco nos afectó porque estábamos preparados y conscientes de que si había algún problema éramos capaces de salvar gracias a que estábamos embalando en destino y no en origen. Si hubiera sido al revés la situación, probablemente habríamos tomado las mismas medidas que tomó la mayoría de la gente: re-destinar su fruta a otros mercados, agregó. 
El paro portuario fue otro momento difícil que tuvo que enfrentar la industria frutícola chilena en su conjunto. 
El paro portuario produjo un daño económico grande, pero a nosotros no nos afectó tanto. Teníamos carga por Valparaíso que pudimos salvar.  *Fuente: Portal Fruticola » Innovando en el proceso de distribución de arándanos*Temas similares: PROCESO DE DESHIDRATADO Artículo: Instalarán dos almacenes de distribución de productos peruanos en Indonesia y China Cera para proceso de papaya El Proceso de la Certificación Orgánica Sistema de Gestion para Empresas Agropecuarias - AgroSIGA - Buscamos Contactos en Peru para Distribucion

----------

